

An example of a great job posting - smokinn
http://blog.ibd.com/scalable-deployment/want-to-work-at-a-startup-with-cool-tech-hbase-clojure-chef-swarms-javascript-ruby-rails/

======
smokinn
A couple of weeks back there were a few discussions on how to write a proper
job offer. I ran across this randomly today and thought that that's just about
perfect.

No silliness about rockstars or ninjas but no unrealistic bulleted lists
either. Just a good description of the job, the tools, the environment and a
clear call to action at the end.

